# TJ Ford To Possibly Not Play Again?



## Hibachi!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1880830



> And that T.J. Ford's public declarations of optimism don't change the fact that *it's a long shot he'll play at all this season.* Sadly for the Bucks and for Ford, entities that both exceeded expectations last season, *this remains a potentially career-ending injury.*


----------



## SamTheMan67

sad


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, that really sucks for the guy.




Living here in Texas, I've been hearing about how good this guy is since his high school days, and now the guy might not even be able to play again, that's very unfortunate. 



I guess it makes sense that the Bucks went out and got Mike James and Maurice Williams now.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Sad. Tell me it ain't true...


----------



## Hibachi!

Yeah... Really Really Really sucks... Les hope he makes a recovery...


----------



## Drewbs

I hate seeing something like this happening to anyone, especially a up and coming rookie with a bright future.


----------



## Locke

:nonono: Man, I never knew the injury was _that_ serious. Hopefully he can overcome it and return.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> :nonono: Man, I never knew the injury was _that_ serious. Hopefully he can overcome it and return.


same here. I remember seeing it and it looked terrible. The guy came down and landed on his neck and had to carried out on a stretcher, but the way ESPN were talking about it later on, it sounded as if he would be back not that long from then.


----------



## Pinball

Check this out.



> If that payment goes through, as expected, the probability of the luxury tax being triggered next season could be as low as 10 percent. That's according to University of North Carolina-Greensboro economics professor Dan Rosenbaum, our longtime luxury-tax expert. Rosenbaum estimates the probability of a luxury tax after the 2004-05 season at 50 percent if the lump-sum payment to the Lakers is held up in court or for any other reason.


Our very own Dan Rosenbaum getting his name in ESPN. The man is a celeb.


----------



## Hibachi!

Not to be an *** or anything... And that is really cool... But what does that have to do with TJ Ford?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Our very own Dan Rosenbaum getting his name in ESPN. The man is a celeb.


He's been mentioned in ESPN articles for quite some time now.


----------



## Yyzlin

Such a shame. That's the second upcoming point guard who has had a possible career ending injury.


----------



## rebelsun

That's unfortunate. He was very entertaining to watch and a hell of a basketball player. However you wonder how much abuse his thin frame could handle, especially at the speed he played.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

First Jay Williams, now TJ Ford. And really, TJ's injury is much more serious, because it concerns the spine. 

As I remember, little TJ's got a ridiculous over-40-inch vertical to go along with his frail body. Add to that the fact that he plays with reckless abandon, and you can't let a guy like that go back on the court unless his spine problem is 100% healed. 

I really feel for these guys that reach such a high level, and then do to an accident or injury, they are no longer able to play the game they love. 

I happen to be a jazz guitar player with a hand injury limits my playing somewhat, so I sympathise. But at least I wasn't one of the world's best guitarists, only then to become injured and never able to play again. That would be terrible.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

How exactly did TJ Ford hurt himself? I seem to remember him colliding with some player and being hurt, but outside of that, my mind is fuzzy.


----------



## GNG

I was wondering when we'd _finally_ be discussing a _bruised spinal cord_ as if it were something serious. 

I remember seeing the incident and saying "Jesus, he just broke his neck." And after that, everyone acted like he'd be on the court next week. Then, everyone acted like he'd be on the court opening day next year. Now, I'm finally reading that the guy may not ever play again.

Really a shame.


----------



## The_Franchise

This article was posted more than a month ago... if you check out the Bucks forum it says he will be attending training camps, but not playing. It's a bad injury, but we should see him back on the court this season.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> This article was posted more than a month ago... if you check out the Bucks forum it says he will be attending training camps, but not playing. It's a bad injury, but we should see him back on the court this season.


Date must be a mistake... Because it mentions the siging of Greg Buckner... Which is very recent news... As is the thing about the tryout... Date is just a mistake...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> This article was posted more than a month ago... if you check out the Bucks forum it says he will be attending training camps, but not playing. It's a bad injury, but we should see him back on the court this season.





I've also read that Ford hasn't been cleared to do shooting and dribbling drills yet, so that really doesn't bode well for this upcoming season either. 



I personally didn't read the article, as I just read a recent article talking about how bad his condition was, so I figured this was just updated news.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I was wondering when we'd _finally_ be discussing a _bruised spinal cord_ as if it were something serious.
> 
> I remember seeing the incident and saying "Jesus, he just broke his neck." And after that, everyone acted like he'd be on the court next week. Then, everyone acted like he'd be on the court opening day next year. Now, I'm finally reading that the guy may not ever play again.
> 
> Really a shame.


I seem to remember TJ has some pre-existing spinal condition, which potentially make him more succeptable to serious injury, that was known about before the draft. I never did hear if that condition tied in with his injury from last year, but I always just assumed it did.

Yeah, rawse, it's a big deal. You don't **** with your spine, or you can wind up paralyzed.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Date must be a mistake... Because it mentions the siging of Greg Buckner... Which is very recent news... As is the thing about the tryout... Date is just a mistake...


My guess is it's an old article that was updated with new transactions and news, and they forgot to update the date.


----------



## jazzy1

I think he has spinal stenosis coming nto the pro's the narrowing of the spine. 

He fell in a workout or something when he was at Texas I remember during the summer a couple years ago. 

I think all of these things play into his injury. 

When he fell that injury looked real scary. He looked like he was just froze legs sticking out. 

Man you can't chance your life for basketball. 

I hope he can make it back it would be a shame because he was a real difference maker as a player. A rare natural pg.


----------



## BullsMVP05

How did it happen, I think I saw it but i forgot.. 

Didn't he go up for a layup or something then got hit by someone and landed on his neck in a wrong spot? Or didn't he fell on Earvin Johnson or Joe Smith or something like that on the way down?


----------



## Johnny Mac

This is very unfortunate. I also remember seeing the injury listed as a spinal cord injury and thinking it had to be pretty serious, but no one else mentioned much about it. Its sad to see such an electric pass first point guard go down, seeing as those types are becoming so rare in todays game. 

Best of luck to TJ.


----------



## MJG

The date on the article is definitely a mistake, it just hit the front page of ESPN today.


----------



## Hibachi!

MJG check your PM's!!!!


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>BullsMVP05</b>!
> How did it happen, I think I saw it but i forgot..
> 
> Didn't he go up for a layup or something then got hit by someone and landed on his neck in a wrong spot? Or didn't he fell on Earvin Johnson or Joe Smith or something like that on the way down?


If I remember right I think he just kind of fell on his butt, in like a seated position, but the compression was enough for something to go really wrong.


----------



## Dallas Cowgirl

wow thats so sad! We love TJ more than anybody down here in Texas and we wish him the best!
Get well soon TJ!


----------



## Spriggan

Both TJ Ford and Jay Williams were College National Player of the Year, too.

Sad.

Good luck Jameer.


----------



## #1BucksFan

Here's an article from the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinal from a few days ago that should answer some questions.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/sep04/257832.asp


----------



## Tersk

Damn, thats terrible


----------



## Cap

Crap like this is what really pisses me off. Why does someone have to go out like this? Just awful. Heal up Mr. Ford.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Get well soon TJ, I'll be sure to keep you in my prayers.

Goodluck to Jameer as well


----------



## whiterhino

That really sucks, I really think he has the potential to be a John Stockton like PG...I really hope he starts to heal up and can play again at the same level.


----------



## The_Franchise

Taken from #1BucksFan's link:



> Ford, who was diagnosed with spinal stenosis (a narrowing of the spinal canal) while at the University of Texas in the fall of 2001, was injured on Feb. 24 when the Bucks played the Minnesota Timberwolves at the Bradley Center. *He drove to the basket and was knocked hard to the floor by Minnesota forward Mark Madsen, and the Bucks guard had to be carried off on a stretcher while a hushed crowd watched*.
> 
> Harris said the major problem, as explained to him by the doctors treating Ford, was that the spinal cord bruise had not healed significantly over the past four months. The doctors were unsure when it would show improvement, leading to the indefinite timetable for Ford's return.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

vote yes for stem cell research


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Thats terrible.. I really liked TJ Ford.. he was on his way to becoming a very good point guard in the league.. If this is true.. it also hurts the Bucks alot obviously.

When I first saw the injury.. I didnt think it was REAL serious, and expected him to be back to normal form by the start of this season.

Good luck TJ.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Good thing he has the Ford® fortune as security.


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Good thing he has the Ford® fortune as security.


 

The injury isn't as bad as Jay Williams' injury, but he is questionable for this season, probable for next season.


----------



## RSP83

That's very sad... 

I'm a big fan of TJ Ford. I hope his injury will heal as time goes. He shouldn't be rushed to play.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

sumone already said this but didnt go into much detail, hes had spinal probelms since he was a small child as is very suseptibal to serious spinal injuries, i read sumwhere that there was a chance (and this was b4 the draft) that his career wouldnt last any longer than 6 seasons and he wouldnt be able to go on without spinal probelms, i really dont think he will be playing much longer, but best of luck anyways


----------



## charlz

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Sad. Tell me it ain't true...


yeah he was a quality person also :upset:


----------



## rocketeer

all it says is that he may not play this season and that it could still potentially be a career ending injury. that is a big deal, but not to the extend everyone here has been saying. the injury probably isn't career ending and ford may even be able to play this season. i don't really know anything about the injury except what i've read but i don't think it is likely to end his career.

but i am glad to see ford has a lot of supporters here. he is definately one of my favorite players and when he starts playing again will take his place as one of the top pgs in the league.


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Good thing he has the Ford® fortune as security.


your a real ***


----------



## ScottVdub

I hope TJ recovers, he was fun to watch. He impressed me with the way him and the bucks came out of the gates last year running the floor, and i thought as a point guard he was a big-time contributor at dictating the tempo the team played at. They did alright at the end of the year last year without him but I don't know how the bucks can do if they dont have tj.

i saw the accident live when it happened on tv and i was stunned, it looked aweful.

Good Luck TJ Ford


----------



## jokeaward

Very sad.

That is an eerie thing that two short quick PGs who were CPOYs in 01-02 and 02-03 are hurt so bad.

I thought Miami would pick him. That sure would've changed things.


----------



## Amareca

Told you so.

What the heck did you expect? That he would just come back and play ball after having some sort of spinal surgery? Yeah right.


----------



## ChristopherJ

deja vu- wit jay willaims and now him


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Told you so.


the thread title says ford could *possibly* not play again. he is questionable for this year. so he may even play ball this year. nowhere does anything say that ford's career is over. you saying "told you so" just shows that you don't know anything about the situation.

and i don't think this would be deja vu with jay williams. tj got hurt playing basketball and will probably still play again. jay's injury wasn't basketball related and when he got hurt it was considering probably career ending(and he may still come back and play).


----------



## -33-

what happened when TJ got hurt?


----------



## SilentOneX

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> what happened when TJ got hurt?


He had a history of spinal problems, something like that. However, in the middle of the season he went toward the basket as he crashed into Mark Madsen, sending his small body frame down to the court very hard. He could have been landed on his back, it was like a setback for him.


----------

